# Medienbiblothek wird im Netzwerk nicht angezeigt



## Otianer (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Ich versuche meinen Rechner (Win7 Home) mit meiner Maxdome Box zu verbinden um damit Filme von meinem Rechner aus zu streamen. Ich habe den Rechner also nun in die schon bestehende Heimnetzgruppe aufgenommen (habe einen anderen Rechner mit einer XBox verbunden und die Maxdome box findet diesen Rechner auch daher schon eine bestehende Heimnetzgruppe) und die Medienbibliothek mittels WMP12 eingerichtet, die Einstellungen für die Medienbibliothek und Geräte die diese nutzen wollen habe ich auch vorgenommen. Es sind quasi alle Einstellungen des Rechner identisch mit den Einstellungen des Rechners wo es funktioniert. Das Problem ist jetzt aber das mir der Medienserver nich angezeigt wird. Ich habe schon alles für mich erdenkliche versucht aber er will sich einfach nicht zeigen.

Was ich schonmal sagen kann ist das es nicht an der Firewall liegt den diese habe ich deaktiviert und an der netzwerk verbindung kann es auch nicht liegen denn Freigaben kann ich sehen und hab Zugriff, nur diesen ****** Mediaserver sehe ich nicht und ich kann es mir nicht erklären.

Google usw. konnten mir leider uach nicht helfen da ich nich weiß wie ich danach suchen soll.

Hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.

MfG Otianer


----------

